# The Kings' Spouses



## Peja Vu

Peja Stojakovic's fiance, Aleka Kamila 

















Chris Webber's girlfriend, Tyra Banks 










Darius Songaila's wife, Jackie 










Doug Christie's wife, Jackie 










Assistant Coach Elston Turner's wife, Louise









---------------------

I will post more if I find them


----------

